# The Legend of Ron Burgandy "Rich Mahogany" Edition - Dec 3rd 2013



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

IT’S KIND OF A BIG DEAL 


ANCHORMAN:
The Legend of Ron Burgundy
The “Rich Mahogany” Edition Blu-ray™ 



Just in Time For the Next Legendary Chapter, 2-Disc Blu-ray Featuring Three Versions of the Film, Hours of Bonus Features, The Many Months Of Burgundy Diary and Collectible Trading Cards Will Be Available Nationwide December 3, 2013





HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – Celebrate the arrival of the most eagerly awaited film of the millennium by bringing home the insanely funny comedy that started it all: ANCHORMAN: THE LEGEND OF RON BURGUNDY The “Rich Mahogany” Edition Blu-ray arrives in stores everywhere December 3, 2013 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. Starring Will Ferrell as the titular news anchor who is suddenly faced with the encroaching equality of women in the workplace, ANCHORMAN is a hilarious take on the battle of the sexes. The beloved and treasured film that amazed and inspired a generation also stars Steve Carrell, Paul Rudd, Christina Applegate and Fred Willard.

ANCHORMAN: THE LEGEND OF RON BURGUNDY The “Rich Mahogany” Edition two-disc Blu-ray features three versions of the film: the theatrical version, an unrated version and Wake Up, Ron Burgundy: The Lost Movie, all in glorious high definition. The Blu-ray also boasts hours of ultra-classy bonus material including bloopers, table reads, cast auditions, deleted and extended scenes, filmmaker and cast commentary, celebrity interviews, the recording session for “Afternoon Delight” and much, much more. 



ANCHORMAN: THE LEGEND OF RON BURGUNDY The “Rich Mahogany” Edition Blu-ray

The two-disc Blu-ray is presented in 1080p High Definition with English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio, French 5.1 Dolby Digital and Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English, English SDH, French and Spanish subtitles. The following details the special features:

Disc One:

· Theatrical version of the film

· Extended, unrated version of the film (branched)

· Commentary with Adam McKay, Will Ferrell, Lou Rawls, Andy Richter,
Kyle Gass, Paul Rudd, David Koechner and Christina Applegate

· Deleted & Extended Scenes (nearly 50 minutes)

· Bloopers

· “Afternoon Delight” Music Video

· ESPN Sports Center Audition – Ron Burgundy



Disc Two:

· Wake Up, Ron Burgundy: The Lost Movie

· Feature Introduction by Will Ferrell and Aaron Zimmerman

· Public Service Announcements

· Award Speech

· Raw Footage “Good Takes”

· “Afternoon Delight” Recording Session

· Happy Birthday AMC Loews

· Interviews:

o Rebecca Romijn

o Jim Caviezel

o Burt Reynolds

· Cinemax: The Making of Ron Burgundy

· Reel Comedy: Anchorman

· A Conversation with Ron Burgundy

· Cast Auditions

· Table Read

· Rehearsals

· Playback Video

· Commercial Break

· Trailers



About Paramount Home Media Distribution

Paramount Home Media Distribution (PHMD) is part of Paramount Pictures Corporation (PPC), a global producer and distributor of filmed entertainment. PPC is a unit of Viacom (NASDAQ: VIAB, VIA), a leading content company with prominent and respected film, television and digital entertainment brands. The PHMD division oversees PPC’s home entertainment, digital and television distribution activities worldwide. The division is responsible for the sales, marketing and distribution of home entertainment content on behalf of Paramount Pictures, Paramount Animation, Paramount Vantage, Paramount Classics, Insurge Pictures, MTV, Nickelodeon, Comedy Central and CBS and for providing home entertainment fulfillment services for certain DreamWorks Animation Home Entertainment titles. PHMD additionally manages global licensing of studio content and distribution across worldwide digital and television distribution platforms including online, mobile and portable devices and emerging technologies.



For artwork, please visit: https://arc.paramount.com



Paramount Home Media Distribution Contacts:

For Print: 

For Broadcast & Radio:

For Online:




Deborah Peters, [email protected], (323) 956-3609

Fred Paik, [email protected], (323) 434-1418

Alan Meier, [email protected], (323) 436-6638







ANCHORMAN The “Rich Mahogany” Edition 2-Disc Blu-ray

Street Date: December 3, 2013

SRP: $24.99

Runtime: 94 minutes (theatrical version)

98 minutes (unrated version)

U.S. Rating: PG-13 for sexual humor, language and comic violence (theatrical version)

Not rated (unrated version)


----------

